# Con que cantidad en efectivo se puede viajar dentro de la UE?



## anitalafantastica (28 Ene 2013)

Alguien sabe cuanto es el maximo en efectivo que se puede llevar dentro de la Union Europea ( digamos a Francia o Portugal) sin tener que declararlo. Se que para salir o entrar en la UE hay que declarar lo que pase de 10.000 euros ¿ para viajar dentro de la UE es lo mismo?

Gracias


----------



## Rafacoins (28 Ene 2013)

anitalafantastica dijo:


> Alguien sabe cuanto es el maximo en efectivo que se puede llevar dentro de la Union Europea ( digamos a Francia o Portugal) sin tener que declararlo. Se que para salir o entrar en la UE hay que declarar lo que pase de 10.000 euros ¿ para viajar dentro de la UE es lo mismo?
> 
> Gracias



Creo que no hay limite, sin embargo, podrias llamar a Iberia por ejemplo, decirles que vas a hacer un vuelo con ellos y lo preguntas. Aunque luego no viajes en avion, para el caso es lo mismo y ellos estan informados.

PD: Suerte y no dejes de comentarnos lo que te digan


----------



## Don Arias Mon y Velarde (28 Ene 2013)

10.000€
Legalmente no puedes sacar mas por la frontera


----------



## anitalafantastica (28 Ene 2013)

Don Arias Mon y Velarde dijo:


> 10.000€
> Legalmente no puedes sacar mas por la frontera



Ok. Y en caso de llevar por ejemplo 15.000 ¿ la declaracion hay que hacerla de los 15.000 o solo de 5.000 ya que es legal llevar hasta 10.000?


----------



## HARLEY66 (28 Ene 2013)

De los 15000. y ten en cuenta que en esos 10000, cuenta todo, incluido cambio y monedas y si sois 2 personas, cada uno puede llevar 10 pero no uno 20 y alegar que es de los 2


----------



## Gold-Standard (29 Ene 2013)

Vete con krugerrands


----------



## currito (29 Ene 2013)

si vas a sacar, me ofrezco de mula por una pequeña comisión y el viaje a gastos pagados claro


----------



## amigodemisamigos (29 Ene 2013)

Donde te lo esconderías currito?

Confirmado son 10k, si sales con mas y te pillan te retienen hasta esclarecer el origen. En cualquier caso el resguardo del banco, si lo tienes, es importante guardarlo.


----------



## euroburbuja (29 Ene 2013)

Puedes hacer una cosa que yo hice:

Abres una cuenta en el país que quieras llevar el dinero, por ej cuenta en banco B

Desde tu cuenta de españa banco A transfieres dinero a banco B.
Viajas a ese pais y retiras tu dinero del banco B y abres nueva cuenta en el banco C de ese pais que te salga de las narices.

Ya tienes tu dinero a salvo y sin que sepan dónde esta. Si te preguntan en españa, en ese fin de semana te lo gastaste todo en Putas.


----------



## currito (29 Ene 2013)

euroburbuja dijo:


> Puedes hacer una cosa que yo hice:
> 
> Abres una cuenta en el país que quieras llevar el dinero, por ej cuenta en banco B
> 
> ...



¿y hacienda no lo detecta en un traspaso de datos entre fiscos?


----------



## currito (29 Ene 2013)

amigodemisamigos dijo:


> *Donde te lo esconderías currito?*
> 
> Confirmado son 10k, si sales con mas y te pillan te retienen hasta esclarecer el origen. En cualquier caso el resguardo del banco, si lo tienes, es importante guardarlo.



De mula acompañante, para que pueda llevar 10K más


----------



## reydmus (29 Ene 2013)

10.000€ por persona. Si vas con alguien mas, multiplica esta cantidad por cada persona que te acompañe.

Puedes llevar mas pero tienes que hacer un formulario, el S1 si mal no recuerdo.


----------



## Iron IQ (29 Ene 2013)

currito dijo:


> ¿y hacienda no lo detecta en un traspaso de datos entre fiscos?



Lo detecta si es mucho dinero.
No creo que sea el caso de un "turista".
La paste se mueve con los bits no con las maletas.


----------



## euroburbuja (29 Ene 2013)

currito dijo:


> ¿y hacienda no lo detecta en un traspaso de datos entre fiscos?



Se entiende que donde abres tu cuenta en el banco C es en un pais con secreto bancario.


----------



## currito (29 Ene 2013)

euroburbuja dijo:


> Se entiende que donde abres tu cuenta en el banco C es en un pais con secreto bancario.



por curiosidad, ¿qué países tienen un estricto secreto bancario hoy día?


----------



## amigodemisamigos (29 Ene 2013)

Panama es un buen lugar...


----------



## j.w.pepper (29 Ene 2013)

currito dijo:


> por curiosidad, ¿qué países tienen un estricto secreto bancario hoy día?



Cuba, Corea del Norte, Venezuela


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (30 Ene 2013)

Desmontando el interior de la puerta del coche toda la que quieras. 
Lo que veo una soberana estupidez es llevar un fajo de 10K en la cartera por ahí siempre que puedas demostrar que lo ganaste legalmente. :XX:


----------



## micamor (30 Ene 2013)

El límite son 10.000€. Legalmente puedes llevar hasta 50.000€ (creo), lo único que tienes que hacer es declararlo. La declaración es solo a efectos de blanqueo de capitales. En el documento de la declaración pones como motivo: fiestas de lujo o put.as de alto standing.
Vamos que nadie te puede decir nada, si vas con 15000€ y te lo gasta en vicios, muchos políticos se gastan eso en una noche.
Otra cosa, es que el dinero lo tengas en B (en tu casa y obtenido sin justificación). En ese caso, no puedes hacer el truco del traspaso del banco B al A y luego al C, como te han dicho, sino que lo tienes que llevar en mano.
No recomiendo el avión, hay más controles, por lo tanto viaja en tren. El mejor sitio Luxemburgo, viajando en tren, no te revisarán nada.


----------



## Stormtrooper (20 Mar 2015)

Entiendo que es 10.000 por adulto mayor de 18 años.


----------

